# BeautyBlender: alternative versions?



## LizzieLeopard (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't get myself to spend $20 on a pink foam teardrop! Does anyone know of any good knockoff versions?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2013)

Check around any beauty section or Ross/TJ Maxx type store. I picked up 2 for $4.99 months back.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 2, 2013)

There are many knock offs on the market but if you don't want to shell out the cash regular sponges work as well. These come in triangular wedges, round shapes and other shapes.


----------



## skin care (Jun 3, 2013)

If I want to purchase makeup kit how much cost it will take??


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skin care* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I want to purchase makeup kit how much cost it will take??


 Depends on what you want in your kit.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 3, 2013)

I know the last time I was at TJ Maxx they had a bunch of different kinds and I believe the most expensive one was like $8


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jun 3, 2013)

I have only used beauty blender knockoffs and.haven't been too impressed but so many people seem to love it! Is the real beauty blender much different than the cheap knockoffs?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have only used beauty blender knockoffs and.haven't been too impressed but so many people seem to love it! Is the real beauty blender much different than the cheap knockoffs?


I don't find it to be that much different, besides the shape. Alot of the ones at TJ maxx seem to be a strange shape. I do really like mine though because it makes foundation alot easier to apply!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have only used beauty blender knockoffs and.haven't been too impressed but so many people seem to love it! Is the real beauty blender much different than the cheap knockoffs?
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually dupes to the Beautyblender are very different in terms of texture. Every single dupe I have is more dense while the Beautyblender is very airy and light. To me Beautyblenders are like memory foam while the others are a more rigid and dense foam. If I can find my scale I'll weigh each one I have because I'm convinced that all the others will weigh more.


I don't know I have a real beauty blender and a knockoff from Tj Maxx and they feel the same to me and they work about the same.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually dupes to the Beautyblender are very different in terms of texture. Every single dupe I have is more dense while the Beautyblender is very airy and light. To me Beautyblenders are like memory foam while the others are a more rigid and dense foam. If I can find my scale I'll weigh each one I have because I'm convinced that all the others will weigh more.


 I agree...I picked up a dupe at TJ Maxx for 4.99 and it was no where near as good as my real beauty blenders.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks! I'm going to pick up a real beauty blender soon, I figured that there had to be difference.


----------



## FacesbySAM (Jun 13, 2013)

Try the ones from Qosmedix.com!  I just got a beauty blender and the ulta knockoff to compare side by side with the qosmedix one (which is the first one I ever tried) and I found that I still liked it much better!  (the one from ulta is crap)  The beauty blender is definitely lighter and airier, but I still like the density of the qosmedix version.  i found that i used much less product with that one b/c of the density, but it has an ultra smooth surface texture to it, whereas the ulta one was denser yet had a more porous surface.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jun 22, 2013)

I had bought one off eBay, and the Cosmopolitan sponge. Finally I bought the original and was stunned by the difference in texture, weight and increase in size on water-logging. And the makeup finish, of course. Have dumped all my brushes since. But if I had to pick a decent blender dupe, I'd go for the Cosmo one rather than the ebay ones. I use the former regularly when I'm too lazy to clean the original!


----------



## Tanwundi (Sep 21, 2013)

London  Look Precision Makeup Sponge! It's amazing and the best dupe I have found. Will never pay for a Beauty Blender again. I'm not sure if and where in the US you can find them as I always just get them at London Drugs when I'm back home in Canada.

http://www.londondrugs.com/London-Look-Precision-Makeup-Sponge/L4625976,default,pd.html?start=65&amp;cgid=beauty-makeup-acc-facetools


----------



## GariDong (Sep 22, 2013)

Occasionally you can find beauty blenders on ebay for like 10 bucks. I got two this way several months apart.


----------



## amBLUSHious (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't like the Ulta version, the one I got at Walgreens (SOHO maybe)....but love the real BeautyBlender!!  But they can keep the $20 "authentic" wash for the sponge, hello baby shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawn767 (Oct 20, 2013)

I just bought the beauty blender today from Sephora... I thought the price was crazy, but it looks like I made a good decision. Haven't used it yet, but I'm excited to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 20, 2013)

I've used a few cheap dupes and hated all of them. I had some points saved and decided to splurge on the real thing before completely dismissing the beauty blender. Omg what a difference! I now understand why people love beauty blenders.. you just got to buy the real thing


----------



## athenatree (Oct 21, 2013)

I have never tried the Beauty Blender - it's something that I want to try, but just can't bring myself to buy...$20-25 for a sponge just seems crazy to me.  I have seen similar sponges on amazon for around $5.  Reviews seem to be hit or miss with some either loving or hating the fake sponges.  Thank you heartsandwhimsy, I have some BB points just burning a hole in my pocket, I might have to go that route.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 22, 2013)

> I have never tried the Beauty Blender - it's something that I want to try, but just can't bring myself to buy...$20-25 for a sponge just seems crazy to me.Â  I have seen similar sponges on amazon for around $5.Â  Reviews seem to be hit or miss with some either loving or hating the fake sponges.Â  Thank you heartsandwhimsy, I have some BB points just burning a hole in my pocket, I might have to go that route.


 Do it!!! I felt the same way.. I just couldn't justify paying so much money for little sponge but its actually wonderful and so different from the cheap ones! plus if you use points and don't like it yiu aren't out any money  I'm really glad I took the plunge


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't think there's any point in getting dupe sponges, they don't do the trick . Honestly, fingers do a better job at application than the dupes, they are really not worth it.

As far as cleaning it, definitely get the beauty blender soap in a round case, they sell it at sephora now. Best way to keep clean. My beauty blender has lasted me for months. It's definitely an investment and you have to take care of your sponge...


----------



## athenatree (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do it!!! I felt the same way.. I just couldn't justify paying so much money for little sponge but its actually wonderful and so different from the cheap ones! plus if you use points and don't like it yiu aren't out any money  I'm really glad I took the plunge
Oh, I did!  I couldn't resist and ordered one last night with my points.  It has already shipped out and I can't wait to give it a try.  I already use the cheaper wedgelike sponges, so I can't see not liking it...but either way I'm not out anything so that works perfectly.


----------



## dawn767 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought the beauty blender today from Sephora... I thought the price was crazy, but it looks like I made a good decision. Haven't used it yet, but I'm excited to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I tried out the beauty blender and didn't really like it too well, but I was also trying out a new foundation so it could've been the foundation not the blender. I was curious about the dupes from Marshalls, so I picked one up from there for like $3 to see if I might like it better. I took it out of the box, and it is more firm than the beauty blender. I'll use it soon and report back!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautyblender is very soft and requires to be wet if you're going to use it with a cream or liquid. Wet it with warm water, ring out the excess water and the sponge will plump up. Once it's plump then use. If using with a powder then use it dry.


----------



## dawn767 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried out the beauty blender and didn't really like it too well, but I was also trying out a new foundation so it could've been the foundation not the blender. I was curious about the dupes from Marshalls, so I picked one up from there for like $3 to see if I might like it better. I took it out of the box, and it is more firm than the beauty blender. I'll use it soon and report back!
Ok, so I got to try the dupe I got from Marshalls and I liked it so much better than the beauty blender. However, I was using another new foundation I got (Revlon Photo Ready Liquid Foundation). So I still can't really make an even comparison because I have yet to use the same foundation for both blenders. The dupe blender was firmer and more dense. The surface of the beauty blender seems to have larger pores than the dupe I got. The dupe was harder to clean afterwards.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 27, 2013)

I enjoy using the beauty blender but definently open to trying less exspensive versions as well.


----------

